# Myall turning



## barry richardson (Jul 22, 2015)

Or weeping acacia, or acacia pendula, Myall sounds cooler though... A while back I posted a picture of some mystery wood 




and @bench1holio suggested Myall, After doing a lot of research and looking at pics, I believe he was right, so that's what I'm sticking with. I think the bark was abnormally thick because of the "skin condition" you see on the finished piece. the wood is hard and heavy and fine grained, and very stable, hardly moved at all during drying. As you can see the pith goes crossways through the piece, tiny cracks there, but they were there to begin with. In short, I sure hope I find more! The turning is about 7" wide, 8" tall

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 10


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 22, 2015)

That is a damn fine looking turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 22, 2015)

That is awesome! Ugly wood for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 22, 2015)

WOW! hat's great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 22, 2015)

OK how about That;s great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 22, 2015)

Wicked cool Barry !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 22, 2015)

That's fantastic. How did you fix/chuck it onto the lathe? I guess it took a few different approaches as you progressed from one stage to the next?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 22, 2015)

Gorgeous vase.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 22, 2015)

Very cool piece! @barry richardson...Id call that figure Birdseye.
Another name(more of an 'outback' name) for Myall is "Boree"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2015)

Impressive! How much did you hollow out? Looks pretty fragile. Chuck


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 23, 2015)

Now that is sharp!! Is that the natural color? That first pic of the vase looks almost like it has gold in it from my puter screen.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 23, 2015)

That is a good looking piece for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 23, 2015)

that is too cool man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 23, 2015)

Very nice Barry, the natural surfaces make this piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 23, 2015)

Wonderful work and a fantastic piece of wood. Well done.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> That's fantastic. How did you fix/chuck it onto the lathe? I guess it took a few different approaches as you progressed from one stage to the next?


 It is from a cross section of a log. rough cut the blank on the bandsaw, glued a waste block to one side (which became the bottom) screwed it to a faceplate, then turned, dried, and finished turned, then parted it off the waste block at the end.



Nature Man said:


> Impressive! How much did you hollow out? Looks pretty fragile. Chuck


All of it it's about 1/4" thick on average, not fragile at all actually, it's a hard tough wood...


steve bellinger said:


> Now that is sharp!! Is that the natural color? That first pic of the vase looks almost like it has gold in it from my puter screen.


Thanks Steve, yea it has some really neat tones in it, which was hard to capture in the picture, gold streaks and flecks, and some greenish streaks too....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2015)

Barry that is a great looking piece....nice job sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 23, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> It is from a cross section of a log. rough cut the blank on the bandsaw, glued a waste block to one side (which became the bottom) screwed it to a faceplate, then turned, dried, and finished turned, then parted it off the waste block at the end.


So my guess was close (if by "close" you accept "the exact opposite") ... 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 25, 2015)

Beautiful; one of a kind spectacular

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2015)

Damn Barry - Nice job! Thats like a perfect study of face grain vs. end grain. I love the colors in it too. The natural edge opening is the cherry on top!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

